# [ISPConfig 3] [PHP] CURL Support



## Falcon37 (8. Okt. 2009)

Hi, ich benötige für ein Script CURL support und libcurl library, PHP ist eingebunden als Fast-CGI. Wie installiere ich das nach?
Oder ist der support für curl vielleicht schon in SuPHP oder Mod_php drin? Sonst würde ich das nehmen...
Da ich sowas in der Art schon mal versucht habe und dabei nix geklappt hat (alles zerschossen - folge Neuinstallation), frage ich lieber gleich nach.... 

System; debian 5, ispconfig 3, standard setup nach howto.

Thx


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2009)

Ruf mal auf:

apt-get install php5-curl


----------



## Falcon37 (8. Okt. 2009)

vielen Dank !!  das hätte ich mir ja viiiiel schwieriger vorgestellt!


----------



## gOOvER (13. Okt. 2009)

Aber nicht:

aptitude install curl

vergessen


----------

